# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps error in reports while running in apps

## syedrafi123

Hi, while running reports in oracle applications ,i also defined a value set with parameters. Moreover i have defined the correct mask for the date field in the properties of report & i got the following errors: appllcsp environment variable set to:current nls_lang and nls_numeric_characters environment variables are: american_america.utf8 '.,' err rep-0613 : value does not match mask 'dd-mon-rr' ora-018161 :literal does not match format string program exited with status 3 can any body solve my problem. Cause: program terminated,returning status code 3.

----------


## shravanam

Hi please try this
Give intial mask for date as like this ' DD-MON-RR HH24:MI:SS'.
Tell me... after trying this

----------


## syedrafi123

> Hi please try this
> Give intial mask for date as like this ' DD-MON-RR HH24:MI:SS'.
> Tell me... after trying this




thanks shravanam ,
I tried it ,but no use the same error comes.i think the problem lies in declaring the value set.i have to declare the data type for the date field as standard date only instead of date data type.if u know anything ,pls do tell me.

----------


## shravanam

Forgotten to ask you which value set u r using? I think u r using FND_DATE VALUE SET. If thats so change that one to FND_STANDARD_DATE or else create a custom value set and attach it to that parameter

----------


## syedrafi123

hi shravanam,
iam using fnd_standard_date only,becoz whenever i select fnd_date the system urges me to select fnd_standard_date only.so, i have selected fnd_standard_date only.

----------


## anu09

> Hi, while running reports in oracle applications ,i also defined a value set with parameters. Moreover i have defined the correct mask for the date field in the properties of report & i got the following errors: appllcsp environment variable set to:current nls_lang and nls_numeric_characters environment variables are: american_america.utf8 '.,' err rep-0613 : value does not match mask 'dd-mon-rr' ora-018161 :literal does not match format string program exited with status 3 can any body solve my problem. Cause: program terminated,returning status code 3.


Did you get any update on this?

----------

